# Garage Kept 2005 23Rs



## poohless (Feb 9, 2012)

We love our Outback camper but are looking to move a step up now that our son is bigger and almost grown. This camper has been garage kept and cleaned inside and out after each trip. It has been used about 4 times each year since we have had it and have made sure to keep up on all the maintenance. This model has two queen beds - one at each end and an additional bunk bed on end without pullout. We are asking 12,500.00 OBO and depending on location, may be open to delivering. Please contact Troy at 502-905-0006 with any questions.


----------

